# Antique Store



## guzziknight (Sep 3, 2010)

There's a great antique store near my house. They agreed to let me take some shots today. Please C&C.

Thanks!

1.






2.





3.





4.


----------



## ann (Sep 3, 2010)

ah chamblee tucker, 

very fun images.


----------



## Bynx (Sep 3, 2010)

Not bad processing. Nice bunch of good illustrative shots. That place looks like it would be fun to go through.


----------



## jfkae (Sep 4, 2010)

I honestly don't know anything about photography except I like what I like and I like #2 and #4. =]


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 4, 2010)

really fun signs! love looking at antique signs and stuff with the prices for items back then. ( Like that Hamburger for a penny sign)... now theyre 7-9 bucks, haha. crazy.

Love it, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Provo (Sep 4, 2010)

Man I am digging the feel of this set it has that vintage vibe to it. Reminds me of when I go into Cracker Barrel Restaurant's


----------



## guzziknight (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I think I'm starting to get the hang of this.


----------



## Wheels47130 (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice shots. Good work in HDR


----------

